# Tiger's Show Career :)



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

He looks awsome! Really nice reach and drive. You must be so proud. Congats, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Lizzie I am so happy for you and tiger!! I can't wait to see this boy in a continental and a CH. 
What are your plans for him once he gets those last eight points?


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great pictures! He is beautiful:beauty:


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

He looks great, good movement. Congrats on such a super dog.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, nobody is perfect and it is so easy to look for faults as none of them are perfect. He is beautiful! He seems to have a great personality, too. Half way to a championship and still a puppy says he is a great dog. 

I second Keith, what are your plans with him afterwards? Have you been able to go and watch him at the shows or is he being shown far away?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Okay, he's not Henry and he's white but he is GORGEOUS!!! (That is not an insult, but a testament to my Henry-worship.) LOL 

He has a such a beautiful coat, and he looks so regal and happy. I think he knows he's got "it."


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Congratulations! *

I'm really thrilled for you and happy to see the accolades coming to Tiger; that is fantastic news!
One day I will have to read up on the scoring and judging and awarding of points as I have no idea at all how they are decided on..and who needs what to win..
xoxo


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Ah, nobody is perfect and it is so easy to look for faults as none of them are perfect. He is beautiful! He seems to have a great personality, too. Half way to a championship and still a puppy says he is a great dog.
> 
> I second Keith, what are your plans with him afterwards? Have you been able to go and watch him at the shows or is he being shown far away?


I have traveled to two of his shows (one weekend in IL and one weekend in KS). He showed one weekend in Des Moines without me, as well as a weekend in KS and IL without me. I saw him this past weekend near St. Louis (25 minutes from where I live) and will see him this coming weekend at the same location. That's all the shows he has been to! 

The last photo with Tiger jumping on me - well - that is me at his show on Sunday. 

In OCT. I know he will be showing in Chicago as well as possibly KS. That's all I know for now! 

As far as plans for Tiger after he finishes..well.. I haven't gone that far in my head yet - just wanting him to hurry up and finish and come home to mama!  He will, of course, either be shaved down after finishing or perhaps stay in coat and mature. When Tiger got his major, the judge told his handler that he really wanted to see him back out when he was more mature. We shall see! I really am interested in seeing how he matures, so I very well may keep him in coat for a while.

It could be a while until he finishes, though. 8 points is a lot. He got his first 7 quickly, but who knows what the future holds. We could spend months getting those last 8 points.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Well if he gets those 8pts as fast as the first 7 you'll have nothing to worry about him coming home early ;D

Well I put my vote towards a pattern being set please and thank you!! I can't wait to see what you do with him though, and I can only imagine your anxiety to bring him home!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a real joy to watch Tiger's show career, and to see you making your dream come true. He's a dazzling boy! I hope he finishes quickly so he can come back home to you. Can't wait to call him a Champion!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats! He is gorgeous and deserves every single point. Were the other two happy to see him?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger got his second major today at Purina Farms in St. Louis! I was there to witness it!  He now needs 5 singles to finish. He is also home with me for a week!

*Stella* - it was interesting - the 3 had a little spat initially when he got home - like they had to re-establish who is in charge. I can't tell who is in charge, but they sure know now! Actually, I think Tiger is in charge. It was funny- Millie growled and showed her teeth at Tiger when he tried to plummet towards her in the yard - right when I first got home with him. Now they are back to cuddling and playing tug of war - just like it was when he left.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Some photos from today!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Your Spoos are really beautiful, congrats on Tigers Points.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, that neck hair is looking soooo nice. Love his groom, beautiful.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Tiger looks happy to be home and so playful! He has a giant tongue LOL. Such a pretty boy and congrats on the major. It won't be long now! 

How did he do on the different food with the handler? I remember you trying to figure out what to send him with. After being a raw dog, was it difficult for him?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Tiger looks happy to be home and so playful! He has a giant tongue LOL. Such a pretty boy and congrats on the major. It won't be long now!
> 
> How did he do on the different food with the handler? I remember you trying to figure out what to send him with. After being a raw dog, was it difficult for him?


He actually eats the same food with the handler as he did with me. He eats mostly Primal raw and also gets some Orijen Large Breed Puppy. The only difference is that when he comes home, I don't feed him the kibble and I do feed him some raw meaty bones for a few meals (turkey necks and chicken backs.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*A third major!*

Tiger got a third major today. He now has 13 points including 3 majors. Yippee! Two single points until this boy is a champion.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Tiger got a third major today. He now has 13 points including 3 majors. Yippee! Two single points until this boy is a champion.


Congrats! You must be so proud of your little boy. He looks fantastic and your handler looks thrilled to pieces in both pics.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Tiger got a third major today. He now has 13 points including 3 majors. Yippee! Two single points until this boy is a champion.


Ill say congrats here too!! Because its just so fun  So thrilled for you. He is lovely...just stunning.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

AWEsome! He looks terrific in his pics and I agree, his handler looks very happy. She appears quite attached to the boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats CM! Tiger is a gloriously delish young lad!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

So happy for you! Time moves so fast, wasn't that long ago you were looking for a show puppy, and look where you are now! Beautiful dog, really. Congrats, it has been so fun to follow you in the process.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can see it now:
Tiger finishes. Breeder is happy with you and knows you are a terrific poodle person. Tells other breeders you are a great person. You decide to get a female. Breeders clamor to offer you the best show prospect they have. You finish her. Tiger and Mrs. Tiger have beautiful babies. Aunt Millie and Uncle Henry help with the puppies.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Congrats ChocMillie! 
He is a nice looking boy. Finishing him as a puppy will be the icing on the cake. VBG Won't be long until he is finished.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Way to go!

Very happy for you guys! 

Doing a little dance - glad no one can see :afraid:

Bet you are, too, though! ha

Tabatha


----------

